# Returning Uber Lease after a year



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I leased a car through Uber's Xchange leasing program on May 19th 2016, I sent an email to Xchange leasing saying that i wanted to return the car because the payments are too expensive and its costing to much maintenance, also told them due to all the stuff that has been going on with the news about Uber i don't want to drive for them anymore. I leased a brand new 2016 Nissan Altima last May, paying $182.64 a week for 3 years, contract says total payments at the end of the lease will be $31,971.04, and to purchase the car at the end of the lease will be an additional $5,599.72

car already has 65,000 miles on it, I contacted a lawyer that i am related to and he read the entire contract and told me it was a Bull Sh*t Contract. and said the only way i could get out of the contract is if i filed bankruptcy. I do not want to do this as i am 27 years old. I have put about $12,000 into this car been paying for it out of my own pocket for the past 7 months. I got tired of driving in Nashville for 3hrs and only making $15 so i said screw it.

I just can't believe how they can charge people this much for a car. only reason i got into the lease program was because i needed a car to get around and make money from my business at home. when i first started driving for Uber last year it was fun and didnt take 2 days to make $400 now it has went down hill with all the over saturated drivers. I am so glad the Xchange program is ending, Xchange leasing support told me I will not qualify for another lease through the program, well no Sh*t!, It's ending anyway. There is going to be a lawsuit sooner or later you can bet that.

I am returning my vehicle this Friday, I am then going to save up for a month and put $2,000 down on a 2016 Nissan Altima or something Similar through Hertz Rent2Buy, car will only cost me $13,499, I told the hertz car salesman about my situation with Uber and he just laughed and told me i would only be paying around $300-$400 a month.

I am just trying to find out what is going to happen when i return the car and if there will be any fees, I do know the $250 deposit fee i paid will go toward returning the car, I have kept the interior clean from day 1 since i got the car. only problem is there is a dent in the trunk that has been there for 5 months. i took it to an autobody shop and they wanted around $1,000 to repair it, its not really that noticeable but i didn't have the money to get it fixed, I tried doing a claim with my insurance company but they said i would have to pay a $500 deductible. I also have HD Headlights on here so not sure if they will take this off the amount i owe i paid $140 for them.


I bet when i turn my car back to the dealership Friday they are going to come up with all kinds of excuses on why they can't take it back. If they pull that then i am just parking the car in the lot with the keys in it. and taking the bus bake home.

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> I leased a car through Uber's Xchange leasing program on May 19th 2016, I sent an email to Xchange leasing saying that i wanted to return the car
> i don't want to drive for them anymore. and said the only way i could get out of the contract is if i filed bankruptcy.
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!


Isn't your car supposed to get stolen next week? That should solve any return issues.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Isn't your car supposed to get stolen next week? That should solve any return issues.


Upfront stealing?
Don't Uber have the same thing under the handle of Upfront Pricing?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I leased a car through Uber's Xchange leasing program on May 19th 2016, I sent an email to Xchange leasing saying that i wanted to return the car because the payments are too expensive and its costing to much maintenance, also told them due to all the stuff that has been going on with the news about Uber i don't want to drive for them anymore. I leased a brand new 2016 Nissan Altima last May, paying $182.64 a week for 3 years, contract says total payments at the end of the lease will be $31,971.04, and to purchase the car at the end of the lease will be an additional $5,599.72
> 
> ...


You can still visit us in Houston. Just pick any flooded road and drive into it. Pick one with stationary water so you can get out safely.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Upfront stealing?
> Don't Uber have the same thing under the handle of Upfront Pricing?


That is funny. Good job.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can still visit us in Houston. Just pick any flooded road and drive into it. Pick one with stationary water so you can get out safely.


We're all wishing the best for you guys. Keep safe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Isn't your car supposed to get stolen next week? That should solve any return issues.


Where do you live ?
Or
Where would you like to accidently forget the keys on the roof at ?


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Crash it into a pole or push it into a lake


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gmbbody said:


> Crash it into a pole or push it into a lake


No.
Do NOT crash into a pole.
One rib broken the wrong way will pierce your heart or lung.
Then you will have 2-3 minutes to think about your mistake.
Your LAST MISTAKE.

I dated a woman whos father did this to 3 cars.
A pierced lung and nearly dying cured him of this habit.
Drowning on your own blood is not fun.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> Do NOT crash into a pole.
> One rib broken the wrong way will pierce your heart or lung.
> Then you will have 2-3 minutes to think about your mistake.
> ...


naw... man... bricks man...


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Out of pocket, does that mean you stopped driving for uber 7 months ago?


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Out of pocket, does that mean you stopped driving for uber 7 months ago?


Mostly off and on no where near to cover the payment each week.



tohunt4me said:


> Where do you live ?
> Or
> Where would you like to accidently forget the keys on the roof at ?


I live 45mins from Nashville TN


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lot of good music up in Nashville.
Not too far away . . .


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You're in Nashville? I don't know about now, but Grundy County used to be the place where cars went to "disappear." 

Legit answer: I don't know. Never did their "Fleece" option.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Gmbbody said:


> Crash it into a pole or push it into a lake


Plenty of flooding in some places; alternatively, matches are cheap everywhere.
"I've seen fire and I've seen rain..."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Plenty of flooding in some places; alternatively, matches are cheap everywhere.
> "I've seen fire and I've seen rain..."


And BOTH remove fingerprints . . . .


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lot of good music up in Nashville.
> Not too far away . . .


Damn straight!
My ex-pat Aussie cousin, Mark Moffatt (now a well respected producer in Nashville) playing lead guitar in this one:




Poor bugger is now even starting to look like me & my brother - sad for him!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NO FLOOD INSURANCE ?

NO PROBLEM !

Call 1-800-BURN - NOW !

( hurry before witnesses return !)


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber says you can return the car. Why would you listen to a ambulance chaser. He probably gonna charge you for negotiating a return.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Never should have bought the headlights on such a tight budget, you've lost that money.

Sounds like some poor financial choices. Save up $2k and buy a used car until you can afford a newer one. Cars will always lose money. They are not an investment, they are a money pit.

Bankruptcy sticks for 7 years. Try to avoid it.

There were some poor financial decisions made. You're young and you'll have to eat it. Pay what you can and get out of it and be done with it. Life sucks sometimes.

Hell for $5,500 your best just buying the lease (then no penalties for mileage) and drive it into the ground. If you own it outright, you can remove collision insurance and that will save you as well.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

ya but it sounds like he has to pay off the lease as well before being able to pay the $5,500 to buy it. He's paying over 700 / month for the vehicle. Im not sure why he ever signed up for that, but I guess in the old Uber days it made sense.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you say you out in 12k into the vehicle on top of the lease payments? Or you're talking aboit the payments themselves?

Shouldnt maintence be included on xleases?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Just dropping off the car to the dealer is called a voluntary repossession. Depending on the state you live in, they could sue you for the balance of the lease payments. I'd check that out first before you do it. Giving the car back without paying it off will negatively affect your credit, which will make it harder to get auto loans and credit cards in the future. You made a bad financial decision signing up for this lease, but your best bet is to just pay it off and move on.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

What if I remove the GPS tracker,


steveK2016 said:


> Did you say you out in 12k into the vehicle on top of the lease payments? Or you're talking aboit the payments themselves?
> 
> Shouldnt maintence be included on xleases?





steveK2016 said:


> Did you say you out in 12k into the vehicle on top of the lease payments? Or you're talking aboit the payments themselves?
> 
> Shouldnt maintence be included on xleases?


I'm talking about all the payments I made is around $12k they still want me to pay $19k



Atom guy said:


> Just dropping off the car to the dealer is called a voluntary repossession. Depending on the state you live in, they could sue you for the balance of the lease payments. I'd check that out first before you do it. Giving the car back without paying it off will negatively affect your credit, which will make it harder to get auto loans and credit cards in the future. You made a bad financial decision signing up for this lease, but your best bet is to just pay it off and move on.


They ain't getting nothing out of me. I can even make a living because of them. I could already have my own place for what I'm paying for on this car. That's why I'm trying to get out of this lease and get a car with monthly payments. I only owe them $202 and I won't be able to pay that until end of next week.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Just dropping off the car to the dealer is called a voluntary repossession. Depending on the state you live in, they could sue you for the balance of the lease payments. I'd check that out first before you do it. Giving the car back without paying it off will negatively affect your credit, which will make it harder to get auto loans and credit cards in the future. You made a bad financial decision signing up for this lease, but your best bet is to just pay it off and move on.


Don't have an Uber lease but I thought that was one of the key benefits of it and was actually written into the contract. If that is true I am glad I have never done the lease deal but will make sure I read every word in the contract like I usually do if I ever decide to give it a go.... assuming it is still going.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

You don't have to file for bankruptcy. Your credit will take a hit and the bank who lend you the lease will come after you for the difference after auctioning the car. I was in a similar situation with a bmw x-5 and owned about 6k to the bank after it was auctioned. I avoided all calls, and went to one court date from a civil subpoena told them I didn't have any money to pay at the moment. I was given another court date and didn't go. After 3 yrs of not answering calls it was wiped off my credit report.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> You don't have to file for bankruptcy. Your credit will take a hit and the bank who lend you the lease will come after you for the difference after auctioning the car. I was in a similar situation with a bmw x-5 and owned about 6k to the bank after it was auctioned. I avoided all calls, and went to one court date from a civil subpoena told them I didn't have any money to pay at the moment. I was given another court date and didn't go. After 3 yrs of not answering calls it was wiped off my credit report.


You leased a bmw x5 with uber exchange leasing?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> You leased a bmw x5 with uber exchange leasing?


No this was my personal car from 09-2011


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't have an Uber lease but I thought that was one of the key benefits of it and was actually written into the contract. If that is true I am glad I have never done the lease deal but will make sure I read every word in the contract like I usually do if I ever decide to give it a go.... assuming it is still going.


There is NO SUCH THING as an 'I changed my mind' clause in any lease or finance contract. You sign up to pay a certain amount for a set number of months. It is a legally binding contract. If you don't pay, it ruins your credit and they can chase you for the money for 7 years or just sue you for breach of contract. So yeah, if you want to live for years as a credit bum and never answer your phone, go ahead and give the car back.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> There is NO SUCH THING as an 'I changed my mind' clause in any lease or finance contract. You sign up to pay a certain amount for a set number of months. It is a legally binding contract. If you don't pay, it ruins your credit and they can chase you for the money for 7 years or just sue you for breach of contract. So yeah, if you want to live for years as a credit bum and never answer your phone, go ahead and give the car back.


I also gave up on my mortgage in 2010 after owning for 4 yrs, had 5k in Credit card debt, and owed 6k in a car I no longer had and after 4 yrs not 7 yrs (statue of limitation i get it) I was on a clean slate without paying back a single dime back. My credit score is now fair hence why I own a 14 Camry.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

signing a contract with Uber is like Selling you're soul.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> There is NO SUCH THING as an 'I changed my mind' clause in any lease or finance contract. You sign up to pay a certain amount for a set number of months. It is a legally binding contract. If you don't pay, it ruins your credit and they can chase you for the money for 7 years or just sue you for breach of contract. So yeah, if you want to live for years as a credit bum and never answer your phone, go ahead and give the car back.


Depends on the contract there can be all kinds of contingencies included in the contract you just have to make sure you read and understand what you are signing before you sign it.

*Ultimate flexibility*
Get access to popular cars with lease terms potentially up to 36 months. And just in case your situation changes, we offer a flexible return policy.*

¹ Flexible leases from Xchange Leasing, LLC are potentially up to 36 months with the flexibility to return the vehicle as early as 30 days after the first payment due date with a payment of a $250 disposition fee


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

I


Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I leased a car through Uber's Xchange leasing program on May 19th 2016, I sent an email to Xchange leasing saying that i wanted to return the car because the payments are too expensive and its costing to much maintenance, also told them due to all the stuff that has been going on with the news about Uber i don't want to drive for them anymore. I leased a brand new 2016 Nissan Altima last May, paying $182.64 a week for 3 years, contract says total payments at the end of the lease will be $31,971.04, and to purchase the car at the end of the lease will be an additional $5,599.72
> 
> ...


I leased a beand new prius and at 78k miles I've onlu replaced tires. and paid $500 for insurance deductoble.

$12000 what the duck is wrong with your car?

Also I've been behind a couple times and they offered to give me money to returm the car. So you won't have a problem.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> signing a contract with Uber is like Selling you're soul.


Except you don't actually get anything in return..


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> I
> 
> I leased a beand new prius and at 78k miles I've onlu replaced tires. and paid $500 for insurance deductoble.
> 
> ...


How did you get those texts? Is there someone I have to talk to, I emailed Xchange support all they told me was to bring it in. I don't think they offer that here in Tennessee


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Chris18181 said:


> How did you get those texts? Is there someone I have to talk to, I emailed Xchange support all they told me was to bring it in. I don't think they offer that here in Tennessee


Didn't pay for three weeksish. Parents needed help with there mortgage so it all went to them. I caught up afterwords.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

I found a 2016 Nissan Altima with 39k miles for $12,466 payments are only $300 a month for 36 months, I think I am going to get this.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> ...
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!


Use your bank account balance to determine what you can buy. Stop solving your problems with other people's money. You really are not very good at it. It is not your fault. You have just thought and done life like everyone else. Don't you think it is time to think and do differently about earning and spending? What else has to happen to be your wake up call to escape from consumerism? Buying stuff with other people's money is the most expensive way to buy stuff. Don't do your finances the most expensive way to do finances. Temporarily lower your standard of living and gain some quality of life. Your future you will thank you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Use your bank account balance to determine what you can buy. Stop solving your problems with other people's money. You really are not very good at it. It is not your fault. You have just thought and done life like everyone else. Don't you think it is time to think and do differently about earning and spending? What else has to happen to be your wake up call to escape from consumerism? Buying stuff with other people's money is the most expensive way to buy stuff. Don't do your finances the most expensive way to do finances. Temporarily lower your standard of living and gain some quality of life. Your future you will thank you.


That may or may not be true. With interest rates so very low now you may very well be better off leveraging other peoples money to buy things even if you have the cash on hand to make the purchase.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That may or may not be true. With interest rates so very low now you may very well be better off leveraging other peoples money to buy things even if you have the cash on hand to make the purchase.


How about getting the cash on hand first? Then trying your theory? Why jump straight into 'well, if you got money' instead of actually getting money? I am talking about actually getting money by keeping some monthly earnings instead of cramming monthly payments into a big stinking mess.

Some more thoughts.

1. Win the lottery. 2 big inheritance. 3. Live on less than you make and with an emergency fund that comes from your monthly earnings. 4 max out your credit, because everybody knows rich people have what they have because banks loan them money. 5. Steal something of value and sell it. 6. Sell drugs. 7. Become a sports hero. 8.become an entertainment hero. ..... I personally found an 8 that explained how to do number 3, and I tried it and it has made things better.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> How about getting the cash on hand first? Then trying your theory? Why jump straight into 'well, if you got money' instead of actually getting money? I am talking about actually getting money by keeping some monthly earnings instead of cramming monthly payments into a big stinking mess.
> 
> Some more thoughts.
> 
> 1. Win the lottery. 2 big inheritance. 3. Live on less than you make and with an emergency fund that comes from your monthly earnings. 4 max out your credit, because everybody knows rich people have what they have because banks loan them money. 5. Steal something of value and sell it. 6. Sell drugs. 7. Become a sports hero. 8.become an entertainment hero. ..... I personally found an 8 that explained how to do number 3, and I tried it and it has made things better.


I've tried winning the lottery past couple of months at the casino never worked out to well spent over $2,000 and only jackpot I won was $600, I would take $200 and play on that double my money to $400 just to cover my car payment each week sometimes I lost sometimes I didn't


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> How about getting the cash on hand first? Then trying your theory? Why jump straight into 'well, if you got money' instead of actually getting money? I am talking about actually getting money by keeping some monthly earnings instead of cramming monthly payments into a big stinking mess.


Who is to say that an Uber driver does not have the cash on hand to buy the car to begin with. It is not a theory there are completely safe CD's out there that offer better returns than what a car loan rate is today.[/QUOTE]


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Who is to say that an Uber driver does not have the cash on hand to buy the car to begin with. It is not a theory there are completely safe CD's out there that offer better returns than what a car loan rate is today.


Did you read the OP? You know, the one with a lawyer saying bankrupt and asked for others opinions? BTW, I did pay cash for my Uber car to begin with. I did not want a monthly bill for the months I knew I wouldn't drive much. I don't regret it.

My question for you is still there, Uberfunitis , shouldn't we assist someone in how to save and actually have money instead of jumping to the 'well, if you got money' debt doesn't suck quite as bad theory.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> BTW, I did pay cash for my Uber car to begin with. I did not want a monthly bill for the months I knew I wouldn't drive much. I don't regret it.


I have financed every vehicle I own even though I have had the funds to buy it in cash had I wanted to. I have made more money investing that money than I have paid out in interest on car loans. I have never regretted my decision to finance a vehicle either. As a plus by getting those loans and paying them off without problems even though I did not really need it I have helped my credit so that if I were to ever actually need a loan it will be much easier to get as I have a history of getting loans and paying them as agreed.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Well I returned my vehicle, just signed a paper with no questions asked. I finally have freedom again, can't wait to get a car with a monthly payment.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have financed every vehicle I own even though I have had the funds to buy it in cash had I wanted to. I have made more money investing that money than I have paid out in interest on car loans. I have never regretted my decision to finance a vehicle either. As a plus by getting those loans and paying them off without problems even though I did not really need it I have helped my credit so that if I were to ever actually need a loan it will be much easier to get as I have a history of getting loans and paying them as agreed.


Great, so I guess you are saying debt with money doesn't suck as bad as debt with no money. Gotcha. Again, OP will have debt with no money.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Great, so I guess you are saying debt with money doesn't suck as bad as debt with no money. Gotcha. Again, OP will have debt with no money.


Actually he just got rid of it the debt is gone.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Well I returned my vehicle, just signed a paper with no questions asked. I finally have freedom again, can't wait to get a car with a monthly payment.


I am glad you have traded a horrible lease for a tolerable car loan.



Uberfunitis said:


> Actually he just got rid of it the debt is gone.


Read again, the lease is gone. He wants the $300-400 a month car payment.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> I am glad you have traded a horrible lease for a tolerable car loan.
> 
> Read again, the lease is gone. He wants the $300 a month car payment.


And what is your answer to that for him? Down size and buy something that he can afford today? Perhaps but this is a decision he has to make and live with he knows his finances and what he can afford. Should be thrifty and buy a vehicle that he does not like and potentially will get rid of later to get something he actually likes or should he just get something that he likes now that is within his budget. Debt is not always bad, not managing your debt is bad.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> I am glad you have traded a horrible lease for a tolerable car loan.
> 
> Read again, the lease is gone. He wants the $300 a month car payment.


I can handle a car payment around $300-$400 term is 5 years but I expect it to be paid way sooner than that.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> And what is your answer to that for him? Down size and buy something that he can afford today? Perhaps but this is a decision he has to make and live with he knows his finances and what he can afford. Should be thrifty and buy a vehicle that he does not like and potentially will get rid of later to get something he actually likes or should he just get something that he likes now that is within his budget. Debt is not always bad, not managing your debt is bad.


I have already stated my position.



Chris18181 said:


> I can handle a car payment around $300-$400 term is 5 years but I expect it to be paid way sooner than that.


I don't doubt it at all that you can handle a $400 a month car payment just after dropping a $183 weekly Uber lease. Remember, you expected $400 every 2 days with Uber. If you do keep the car note for 5 years, you really won't have learned anything from the experience. Save $1000, small emergency fund. Then pay off consumer debt early. Then save a 3-6 month living expenses emergency fund.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm sure I can handle it I have my own business and website, so I have at least $400 a week coming in, but i have a few loans, phone bill, and grocery bills and with Uber taking that every week i don't have hardly anything left.


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I leased a car through Uber's Xchange leasing program on May 19th 2016, I sent an email to Xchange leasing saying that i wanted to return the car because the payments are too expensive and its costing to much maintenance, also told them due to all the stuff that has been going on with the news about Uber i don't want to drive for them anymore. I leased a brand new 2016 Nissan Altima last May, paying $182.64 a week for 3 years, contract says total payments at the end of the lease will be $31,971.04, and to purchase the car at the end of the lease will be an additional $5,599.72
> 
> ...


This is what happened with the mortgage financial crisis... YOU read the terms of the lease. Apparently you have a lawyer in your family... ( but didn't use them when you signed the lease, only now have you had them read it).... you don't like the lease NOW.. after making good money early in the lease term but now because UBER saturated your market and you don't like them anymore.. people read their mortgage closing documents... they like the terms knowing they would change later after the initial low interest rate and low payments... and Bang.. economy crashes and people began to BLAME the mortgage broker and the industry... wanted OUT of their houses.. claimed fraud... ( some but not many)... good luck.. i actually hope they take you to court and you end up with a judgement against you for the reminder of the lease terms... YOU signed it.. you agreed to the terms...



Chris18181 said:


> I'm sure I can handle it I have my own business and website, so I have at least $400 a week coming in, but i have a few loans, phone bill, and grocery bills and with Uber taking that every week i don't have hardly anything left.


I see now... you have another business income.. you just don't LIKE the original payment and terms and you have found a cheaper version with Hertz with a similar car.... too BAD... you signed the lease.. you now have a legal responsibility to manage the lease terms... if NOT. There are consequences for you personally. Good luck.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> NO FLOOD INSURANCE ?
> 
> NO PROBLEM !
> 
> ...


Oh, they will still try deny the claim.



Uberfunitis said:


> Depends on the contract there can be all kinds of contingencies included in the contract you just have to make sure you read and understand what you are signing before you sign it.
> 
> *Ultimate flexibility*
> Get access to popular cars with lease terms potentially up to 36 months. And just in case your situation changes, we offer a flexible return policy.*
> ...


This & the unlimited mileage are the best thing about xchange.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Urban Uber said:


> This is what happened with the mortgage financial crisis... YOU read the terms of the lease. Apparently you have a lawyer in your family... ( but didn't use them when you signed the lease, only now have you had them read it).... you don't like the lease NOW.. after making good money early in the lease term but now because UBER saturated your market and you don't like them anymore.. people read their mortgage closing documents... they like the terms knowing they would change later after the initial low interest rate and low payments... and Bang.. economy crashes and people began to BLAME the mortgage broker and the industry... wanted OUT of their houses.. claimed fraud... ( some but not many)... good luck.. i actually hope they take you to court and you end up with a judgement against you for the reminder of the lease terms... YOU signed it.. you agreed to the terms...
> 
> I see now... you have another business income.. you just don't LIKE the original payment and terms and you have found a cheaper version with Hertz with a similar car.... too BAD... you signed the lease.. you now have a legal responsibility to manage the lease terms... if NOT. There are consequences for you personally. Good luck.


I was making double payments on this lease and they still told me I had to pay each week. And who wants to pay $35,000 for a car that's only worth $19,000???


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ATTENTION NEWBS & INQUIRING:

This is UBER. Not only will they lead you down a merry land of _bait & switch_ concerning what you can Earn, but they will find a way to lead you into _Indentured Servitude. _Learn from this X-driver's experience and *RUN....
*
Note: I find it funny that Uber still found a way to lose over $5k per Lease car in this scam. Such a bad bad company. They can't even rip-off people and turn a profit.


----------



## HudsonDriver4Hire (Jul 24, 2017)

Chris18181 said:


> I found a 2016 Nissan Altima with 39k miles for $12,466 payments are only $300 a month for 36 months, I think I am going to get this.


If this is through Hertz Rent2Buy, are you sure you wanna finance a used rental car?? You don't know what previous renters have put that car through. Just sayin'.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> ATTENTION NEWBS & INQUIRING:
> 
> This is UBER. Not only will they lead you down a merry land of _bait & switch_ concerning what you can Earn, but they will find a way to lead you into _Indentured Servitude. _Learn from this X-driver's experience and *RUN....
> *
> Note: I find it funny that Uber still found a way to lose over $5k per Lease car in this scam. Such a bad bad company. They can't even rip-off people and turn a profit.


you mean 9k?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> you mean 9k?


Well, 9k would be 'over 5k' so yup...and I was too lazy to google it again. 

https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/8/16112498/uber-phase-out-xchange-car-leasing-losses


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> If this is through Hertz Rent2Buy, are you sure you wanna finance a used rental car?? You don't know what previous renters have put that car through. Just sayin'.


yeah i was reading on buying rental cars, I used to rent from Hertz all the time, they do keep there cars maintained and they are always clean when i rent them. but there is also a car lot i am considering they have 2015 and 2016 models and say they approve anyone even with bad credit so i am going to try there first.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> yeah i was reading on buying rental cars, I used to rent from Hertz all the time, they do keep there cars maintained and they are always clean when i rent them. but there is also a car lot i am considering they have 2015 and 2016 models and say they approve anyone even with bad credit so i am going to try there first.


Take a look at carmax.com too...they have a good system and great cars.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Urban Uber said:


> .... Good luck.


this is the best part


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


>


So in short, you can return the rental at any time so long as you are up to date on 'rental payment's and forfeit the $250 disposition fee.


----------



## midtownhm (Apr 17, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> You don't have to file for bankruptcy. Your credit will take a hit and the bank who lend you the lease will come after you for the difference after auctioning the car. I was in a similar situation with a bmw x-5 and owned about 6k to the bank after it was auctioned. I avoided all calls, and went to one court date from a civil subpoena told them I didn't have any money to pay at the moment. I was given another court date and didn't go. After 3 yrs of not answering calls it was wiped off my credit report.


lol, that's my kind of problem solver


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Urban Uber said:


> This is what happened with the mortgage financial crisis... YOU read the terms of the lease. Apparently you have a lawyer in your family... ( but didn't use them when you signed the lease, only now have you had them read it).... you don't like the lease NOW.. after making good money early in the lease term but now because UBER saturated your market and you don't like them anymore.. people read their mortgage closing documents... they like the terms knowing they would change later after the initial low interest rate and low payments... and Bang.. economy crashes and people began to BLAME the mortgage broker and the industry... wanted OUT of their houses.. claimed fraud... ( some but not many)... good luck.. i actually hope they take you to court and you end up with a judgement against you for the reminder of the lease terms... YOU signed it.. you agreed to the terms...
> 
> I see now... you have another business income.. you just don't LIKE the original payment and terms and you have found a cheaper version with Hertz with a similar car.... too BAD... you signed the lease.. you now have a legal responsibility to manage the lease terms... if NOT. There are consequences for you personally. Good luck.


The uber lease has tetms that you can return the car at anytime after the initial thirty days. That is in the contract. Geesh, he didn't change the terms of the contract.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

The day I turned the car in Uber didn't even offer me a ride home, I had to walk 7 miles in the rain


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

He might be eligible for some of the $20M the FTC recently took from Uber.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Reading the boxed-in portion "Early Termination" and the "Early Termination Liability" number (1), it sure seems like the OP is on the hook for the balance, unless Uber can find another driver to transfer the lease to.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I leased a car through Uber's Xchange leasing program on May 19th 2016, I sent an email to Xchange leasing saying that i wanted to return the car because the payments are too expensive and its costing to much maintenance, also told them due to all the stuff that has been going on with the news about Uber i don't want to drive for them anymore. I leased a brand new 2016 Nissan Altima last May, paying $182.64 a week for 3 years, contract says total payments at the end of the lease will be $31,971.04, and to purchase the car at the end of the lease will be an additional $5,599.72
> 
> ...


it would be a shame if the car was stolen and the windows were rolled down when a road flare accidentally went off inside the vehicle. a real shame.


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

roadman said:


> it would be a shame if the car was stolen and the windows were rolled down when a road flare accidentally went off inside the vehicle. a real shame.


I thought about putting the car in Neutral and letting it roll into the river and reporting it as Stolen, but decided not to go that far


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Chris18181 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I leased a car through Uber's Xchange leasing program on May 19th 2016, I sent an email to Xchange leasing saying that i wanted to return the car because the payments are too expensive and its costing to much maintenance, also told them due to all the stuff that has been going on with the news about Uber i don't want to drive for them anymore. I leased a brand new 2016 Nissan Altima last May, paying $182.64 a week for 3 years, contract says total payments at the end of the lease will be $31,971.04, and to purchase the car at the end of the lease will be an additional $5,599.72
> 
> ...


You know cars get stolen all the time


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Chris18181 said:


>


So this is your new car and you can return anytime?

Edit - sorry thought this was your new contract. Did you get your new car yet?


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> So this is your new car and you can return anytime?
> 
> Edit - sorry thought this was your new contract. Did you get your new car yet?


not yet, I actually have a temporary job I'm doing for the Hurricane Harvey Flood Releif so I'm hoping I make enough where I can just pay cash for a used one person owner car. With not many miles on it.


----------



## Marvin Harman (Sep 4, 2017)

$31,000 for the car, plus $5500 at the end? For a Nissan Altima?? How could anyone pay TWICE the amount for a car? I'm confused. $780 a month?? You could have bought a 2 year old Escalade. You could have leased a brand New Mercedes.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Chris18181 said:


> I found a 2016 Nissan Altima with 39k miles for $12,466 payments are only $300 a month for 36 months, I think I am going to get this.


$300 x 36 = $10,800....what am I missing here?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> $300 x 36 = $10,800....what am I missing here?


A down payment?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Chris18181 said:


> The day I turned the car in Uber didn't even offer me a ride home, I had to walk 7 miles in the rain


it would have cost you $4.15 to take an Uber...


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> it would have cost you $4.15 to take an Uber...


I live an hour from the dealership so more like $70


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Marvin Harman said:


> You could have bought a 2 year old Escalade. You could have leased a brand New Mercedes.


I coulda been a contender


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris18181 said:


> The day I turned the car in Uber didn't even offer me a ride home, I had to walk 7 miles in the rain


You shoulda' took a Lyft


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Chris18181 said:


> I live an hour from the dealership so more like $70


Maybe you should have let them come get it...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i got a wav van. i asked why happens if i return it soon. they said we give a checklist on it and we keep my $250 dn thats it...u better make sure..i got mine about 6 months ago maybe things changed

So in short, you can return the rental at any time so long as you are up to date on 'rental payment's and forfeit the $250 disposition fee.

*yesssssssssssss. in my case i need a $200 windshield from a rock..that safelight could not get fixed right...get away from lawyer*


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

I still Owe $202, I tried to pay it online but they remove my profile and it doesn't even show where i made payments, I emailed Xchange the day i returned the car to ask them how i was going to pay the balance i owe and they ignored me and never emailed me back


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

$202 it's a lot better and the post of topic of thousands owed


----------



## Chris18181 (Feb 24, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> $202 it's a lot better and the post of topic of thousands owed


they could have made some changes since then, I hope so


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> it would have cost you $4.15 to take an Uber...


$4.15?...I think the minimum fare is higher than that.



freeFromUber said:


> $300 x 36 = $10,800....what am I missing here?


The $5000 down payment.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Not much...


----------

